# Nitrous Oxide for spec



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

hey guys was just doing a little research on nirtrous oxide, man it works alot diferently then i thought it did, i thought it was highly flamable itself, which i was wrong of coarse, anyways learned how it works, about wet dry, direct port, fogger nozles the whole works, anyways just curious if anyway has used nitrous oxide in a 02/03 se-r (specv) yet, i would like to know what bolt ons u have, 50,75 shot, wet, dry, direct port? i wound't think it could take more then a 75 without doing the internernals, and then if u dynoed it? thanks guys, after reading would i have i think i might eventually use that instead of a turbo, i like the idea that u have the power on tap u just don't have to use it all the time if you don't want to, anyways thanks guys hope ya'll havin a good nite, ps my plan is to get an 04 spec V


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ew an 04? May I ask why???

Anyway, for the spec you have to get a wet shot, I think it's because it doesn't have a fuel return line. There are very few people with n2o on the qr25 but it has been done, you might want to do some searching over at www.b15sentra.net because I know it has been discussed to hell and back.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

Correct... it's only an oxidizer.


*hey guys was just doing a little research on nirtrous oxide, man it works alot diferently then i thought it did, i thought it was highly flamable itself, which i was wrong of coarse*


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

I have a Nitrous Express 75 shot on my 02 spec v it is a wet system which in my understanding is the only one available to use. I've ran 2.5 bottles with no problems, real smooth. However I am removing the kit because I would like to take a more reliable, consistant approach to my engine.


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

*Question About your Nitrous kit*



flat broke said:


> I have a Nitrous Express 75 shot on my 02 spec v it is a wet system which in my understanding is the only one available to use. I've ran 2.5 bottles with no problems, real smooth. However I am removing the kit because I would like to take a more reliable, consistant approach to my engine.


Can you elaborate on your Kit? Producer, where you purchased it etc. You stated that it is pretty much the only one available for the SpecV. I am assuming since all years are pretty much the same, that it would work on my o2.

Also, if anyone can answer, can I use it in conjuction with my AEM intake, and if so, do I put in the feed before or after the Mass Air Flow Sensor?

Any info you have would help. Also, I wasn't thinking about going to a 75 shot, maybe something smaller for a little pick-up.

THanks


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

You'll never get a answer from a user whos account is inactive. Why is that? This thread is more than 2.5 years old!


----------

